# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  30 cm Sewer fall over 60mtres.???

## susand

Hi... I am in the process of owner building a home up near the Qld border my question is what kind of cistern would give best results overall other than going to the expense of a macerator toilet... It is as heading states a 30cm fall to the main at least 60mtres away... Approx' 20mtres of that within my boundary... The area is drought affected so water saving is a factor also...  :Confused:  Thankyou from Susand

----------


## Gooner

I'm not qualified to answer your question, but I thought the fall of a sewerage pipe needs to be at least a 1:40 ratio. I.e. 1.5 meter fall over 60 meters. This is the advice I got from a plumber on this site. Not sure if this applies in your case though and what you can do about it.

----------


## susand

As far as I know the sewer main is about 157cm down about 60mtrs from where my toilet will be...The Water/Sewer Council guy said it is just ok...That is why i want to know what is a good flushing cistern type for such a slight overall fall..I realise it could cause problems and will have to be careful...The pipes were put into my block last week so now the ball is in my court to get it right..
Susan

----------


## wonderplumb

Your minimum fall for sewer is 1.65% which works out to be 16mm every metre, in your case 960mm. 
Get a dumpy and measure the IL of the sewer main at the connection point against the RL: of the slab / floor where the toilet is going. Remember to check your soffit requirements with the inspector, this will tell you if you need to pump it, install a reflux valve or simply lay up your drainage in the normal fashion.
If you infact only have 300mm to play with, I would suggest pumping it.

----------

